# Do you struggle with finding good help?



## admin (Jan 4, 2010)

> With more workers turning to the trades as a way to make an honest living, it shouldn’t be so hard to find good help. And yet it’s a problem many contractors face; finding reliable, productive workers to fill crews is getting harder and harder. The best workers in the field have their pick of jobs, while others are left to whoever is still looking. It’s a phenomenon that, on the surface, makes no sense – yet, it’s a real problem. *It’s Hard to Find Good Help These Days*


Do you struggle with finding good help?

What tips do you have for overcoming this?


----------



## Silb (Mar 23, 2017)

Do you think there are barriers to getting young people involved in roofing? Is this the issue?


----------



## skintscot (May 23, 2019)

Kids these days - these were men with a trade!


----------

